# Boton de  luz de emergencia automotor



## DOSAHE (Sep 28, 2017)

Buen dia gente del foro.
No se si este téma va en ésta seccion, pero no supe donde mas ponerla.
Tengo un detalle con un boton de emergencia o switch de intermitentes de mi auto, es un Pontiac Grand Am, empezó a fallar por que al presionarlo ya no prendían las luces. Revisé las luces pero andan bien, ninguno falla, lo que falla creo es la tablilla del botón. 
Busqué el diagrama del boton pero no encontré nada, alguien tiene algun diagrama o sepa de como funciona el circuito de éstas luces?

Gracias de antemano.


Este es el switch:


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 28, 2017)

Hola, revisa en el panel de fusibles, si hay alguno abierto.
Chequea con un multímetro, la continuidad del pulsador o llave que expones.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 28, 2017)

Te movía a Autotrónica, La Electrónica en movimiento que es más adecuado.

Puede ser un fusible cómo te indica Gudino , puede ser la llave dañada , o puede ser el relé intermitente dañado (lo mas probable)


----------



## DOSAHE (Sep 28, 2017)

gracias por la respuesta, verifiqué fusibles y todo andaba bien, hay continuidad y el boton es a base de un relay, pero no encuentro algun diagrama de ese tipo de circuitos



lo acabo de verificar, el relay funciona bien, lo retiré y lo probé en un generador de pulsos 555 y funciona


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 28, 2017)

Bajate el diagrama eléctrico de ese automotor.

Te falta la parte electrónica o bimetálica que maneja al relé , o a veces usan el mismo intermitente de la luz de giro uniendo los dos lados.


----------



## DOSAHE (Sep 28, 2017)

esque sin ese circuito no funciona las direccionales o las luces de giro. ya no sé que mas revisar o de plano compara uno nuevo, pero están caritos aca en Mexico


----------

